
Pepsi Plans to Project a Giant Ad in the Night Sky Using Cubesats - lnguyen
https://futurism.com/pepsi-orbital-billboard-night-sky
======
whenchamenia
If these asshats ruin the sky, even for a moment, with advertsing, I will
never buy another pepsi product again. What a terrible precident. Advertisers
and marketers really are the lowest rung in modern life.

